# Guppies



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Folks:

Need some more help here.

I have spent a ton of $'s on guppies ranging from LiveAquaria to "high end show guppy trios".

Even in my "pristine water conditions" they have all died and my angels were not "aggravating them".

With my loaches order I have also ordered 10 each of two types of show guppy fry.


I anticipate:

setting up a 10G "fancy tank" which is in my garage,

siphoning water from my main tank to the 10G tank,

adding the guppies,

setting up a continuous siphon system from my main tank to the 10G tank and out of my 10G tank to the sink,

feeding them with flakes, brine shrimp and beefheart recipe

and growing them to juvies before putting them in my main tank.

Does anyone believe that this "will work" and if not then "what do I need to do"?

TR


----------



## Dale (Jul 30, 2007)

So the water will be coming from your main tank, through the 10G tank, and out down the drain?

I expect the water would be coming back in from the tap into your main tank? - It would most probably be better if you just connected the filter up so water is pumped through the 10G tank and back into your main tank.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

You may not want to have the two tanks linked in the event a bacteria or viral infestation of the tank. Or at minimum put a UV sterilizer on the flow from the larger tank into the smaller.

Regarding the guppies death, do you know why they died? I lost several guppies because they were pigs and ate their share plus others.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Dale said:


> So the water will be coming from your main tank, through the 10G tank, and out down the drain?
> 
> I expect the water would be coming back in from the tap into your main tank? - It would most probably be better if you just connected the filter up so water is pumped through the 10G tank and back into your main tank.


Dale:

The water in the main tank which is being siphoned into the 10G from the main tank will be replaced with RO water from a RO unit the outflow of which I have plumbed into the wet/dry sump of my main aquarium.

Employing the water out the tank via siphon and RO water into the tank via the sump I change the tank volume approximately once/weekl

In addition to above I have "a ton of" biological filtration media in my "wet/dry" filter process.




leifthebunny said:


> You may not want to have the two tanks linked in the event a bacteria or viral infestation of the tank. Or at minimum put a UV sterilizer on the flow from the larger tank into the smaller.
> 
> Regarding the guppies death, do you know why they died?


LTB:

The theory here is to grow the guppies in water which is identical to that of their "long term environment".
I do not know why they died.
This ordeal (ie what I am proposing) is my best guess to help ensure their survival and "happiness"


Foks:

I still have 7 days before they arrive. Anyone have more input for me?

TR


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I know this is a bit basic and obvious but if your angels are thriving, and they tend to like softer water, and your guppies are not and they like harder water could it simply be that the water is too soft for them? I know they are usually OK if locally bred but the ones you are getting as far as I know you are ordering them in, so not likely to be locally bred.


----------



## sweetwaterarabians (Nov 1, 2006)

*I feel your pain*

I feel your pain. Guppies are my favorite tropical fish and have been the most challenging for me to keep. I have spent years and hudreds of $$ like you buying excellent fish from the best breeders only to have them die within a week. I couldn't figure out why because my tank had been established for years and the other fish in it I've had for years. I was only having problems with the guppies.
I've recently been doing better with them and at the moment I have good quality guppies but cheaper until I'm sure I can successfully keep them alive and raise the babies. I've found that I need to do a 25% water change 2 to 3 times a week, feed frequently smaller meal of different types of food and testing the water constantly. They are doing so much better.
I see no need for you to keep your guppy tank linked to your angel tank. You could do that to start so that you have seasoned water in your 10 gallon but then I would manage it differently. I can recommend a really great guy if you need more guppies to get started. I just bought some really nice fish from him and he's very helpful with guppy problems. He has helped me out so much. I bought 10 guppies from him and he sent me 20 and he threw in some free food. I'm very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks SA:

I already have 20 guppy fry on the way.

If these do not survive I will want your breeders name.

One of "the theories" behind the water transfer from the main tank to the 10Gal tank via the siphon is that the main tank water is of a quality which is much, much superior than my tap water.

Is it not disappointing (for example) to walk into a barber shop and see a 20G hex tank filled with "almost show guppies".

The tank has very limited filtration, a few plants and the lady barber does not even know what a water change is.

And baby guppies popping out everywhere!!

SA: I really appreciate your input.

TR


----------



## sweetwaterarabians (Nov 1, 2006)

*Yes...*



> Is it not disappointing (for example) to walk into a barber shop and see a 20G hex tank filled with "almost show guppies".
> 
> The tank has very limited filtration, a few plants and the lady barber does not even know what a water change is.
> 
> And baby guppies popping out everywhere!!


I don't quite understand guppies sometimes. I can throw some guppies out in my 50 gallon water garden outside and completely neglect them and they will thrive and grow better than in my show tank in the house. I don't get it. It's the same water coming from the same place only the tank in the house has a steady temp, filtered, and changed regulary. I've got my best guppy fry outside ignored to raise them to later put in my house tank. They are doing great out there. I'll bring them in before the weather gets too cold.

How is your water testing in the angel tank? Someone mentioned that the angels like their water softer than guppies.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

SA:

The Gh is typically 5 or less.

TR


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
first of all,sorry you lost the guppies.
ok i have just had a look at one of my fish books(Baensch AA1)
and it reads that,pedigree guppies maybe more
sensitive than the more common inbred ones,
also a suggestion of hardness 10-30 dGH and PH 5.5-8.5
temp 64-82DF .
hth a bit ?


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Willow:

I fit on all counts except the Gh.

The research which I did over a year ago indicated that a Gh of 1 to 10 was preferable.

I have a limestone rock in my sump which maintains the Gh typically at 4 and the Kh typically at 2 (ie. minerals other than Calcium are present in the rock).

I will break this limestone rock into four parts and put back in the sump.

This should bring my Gh up to approximately 8 and my Kh up to approximately 4.

These hardness values should not affect my fishies or my plants.

TR


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

For what it is worth, I have very seldomely gotten any live bearer, especially guppies to survive their first brood. Mine always die shortly after giving birth. Even the males don't last long for some reason but once the offspring start having babies I never have a death from birthing nor mating.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

ah ha: ah ha:

That is why several of the "original batch" of red tails which I procured from Live Aquaria survived many months and the remainder died within a couple of months.

TR


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

my females had the first batch,then the second,third,fourth
...................................still going now(not meaning to rub it in)
however,now i am re-thnking,and considering to put the 
girls to pasture in a little tank,to live a quiet life.
I sincerly hope for you that all works out better,as these are a fun fish
and always on the go,and the colours are fantastic.
i wish i was lucky with rams as i am with guppys,
sadly not,can't keep a ram alive to save my life.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Folks:

Julie was "nice enough" to spend the time to keep us posted on her cory fry so this is my "1st installment"

I have the two 5G set up on the bar.

I believe that the best way to describe this is that "theoretical physics and engineering did not work and I had to drop back to experimental physics in the figure out what to do next mode" .

I had established water surfaces such that :
siphoning out of my main tank into the first 5G tank;
siphoning out of the 1st 5G tank into the 2nd 5G tank and
siphoning out of the 2nd 5G tank to the kitchen sink
should "theoretically work"

It did not but I "caught it" before the overflow "got to the carpet".

I am now running the siphons from the main tank to the two 5G tanks (ie. there are no more 1st and 2nd tanks in the process) in parallel and from the 5G tanks into the sink.

The 5G tanks have "very rudimentary" filtration processes and, as stated earlier, I am not "counting on them" but will be employing 100% daily WC's from the main tank to the two 5G tanks.

Even with the "high end" thermostat and heaters in the sump of my main tank the temperature still varies from 78F to 79F. I have the heaters in the two 5G tanks set to 79F.

I believe that I am "set up" for the arrival of the guppy fry next Wednesday.

If anyone has any direct input or suggestions then "please let her rip".

TR


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i have nothing to add at this time,
apart from .......... Good luck,
and i do look forward to hearing how you progress.


----------

